# How much distance does one need on E-Collar for beagles



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2016)

Would I need one that reaches out 350 yards, a mile, 2 miles?


----------



## specialk (Jan 5, 2017)

I use the garmin alpha 100 with the tt15 minis......pricey but worth it to me.....


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 7, 2017)

At least a mile.


----------

